# Wisconsin, Southeast- anyone interested in creating a group?



## Scott_1965 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have seen a few threads along this line. Is anyone interested?


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wish I lived near you guys. Most of the people who have posted in Southern California don't seem as eager to meet. Maybe it's just because I am overeager and impatient to battle my SAD into oblivion! :-(


----------



## Scott_1965 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

Hartford was a little farther out than I was thinking. I'm not opposed to Hartford, but would Menomonee Falls or Germantown work out for you? We might need to think in terms of traveling a bit further than what we would do for long term support, just to get something established.

Low cost is my aim. I don't have a problem paying for services, but not all people can afford much expense. A psychologist might be helpful to get a group started, but there would probably be an expense involved. I'm not in therapy right now, but I am in a separate 12 step recovery program. People with SA helping others with SA is my ultimate goal for this.

Another consideration is safety. It's hard enough for people with SA to get out and meet with strangers. I am not concerned about my safety (being male), as much as the safety of others. It probably would be best to have a Psychologist, Clergy, or some trusted 3rd party attend just to make sure things are on the "up and up".

Location: I've seen other groups meet in libraries. I think this might be a 'no cost' solution. The down side is they generally don't allow reservation of the meeting rooms, and they are 'first come, first serve' basis. Assuring a private room is a must, especially when dealing with personal issues.

In the other program I attend, a room or basement is rented by the month at a church. This probably could be as low as $20.00 per month. I am willing to front that cost short term, but long term I think we would need to pass the basket. A weekly meeting of 5 people would need to put $1.00 in per week ($4.00) per month. We would need to check into the cost of doing this by actually contacting churches.

Format- I know there is another site that suggests a format for support groups and I will look into this.

Scott.


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi,
Just wondering if there is any group in southeast Wisconsin getting together


----------



## edwardfsmith (Nov 14, 2003)

I have gone to a depression group that meets at Menominee Falls hospital.
An anxiety group might be better for me.


----------



## Joodie (Jun 25, 2007)

I really need to join a support group. I've never met another person with social anxiety. I live in the Germantown, Menomonee Falls area. Let's set something up. I need it.


----------



## Avilos (Jul 7, 2005)

*re: Wisconsin, Southeast- anyone interested in creating a gr*

I live near Sheboygan. I would be willing to drive a reasonable distance. I have always been interested in a support group. But when I use to go to therapy, my therapist dismissed those as not working... 
So I never learned if they even have any in the area.

By the way Joodie I went to Germantown High School!


----------

